# Sage Barista touch startup error 005



## Cartercoffee (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi everyone, can anyone tell me what the startup error code 005 is on a sage barista touch. Seemed to occur after water tank went below minimum. Ive unplugged the machine and refilled the tank but won't clear the error so thinking is may be something else more sinister!

Thanks


----------

